# Oak Island



## markg (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone have a report of conditions for OKI? Looking to go down next week and was wondering if anyone is pulling much out of the surf, ocean or sound side?


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll be there next week also. 3300 block, Staying right on the beach. Look for a green prowler 13 yak, easy up and a bunch of rods all shapes and sizes. Say Hi if you see me. Bald guy, My name is Bob. I'll post up a report, when I'm there if I get time but when I get home for sure. :fishing:


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Fished the surf, across from OKI, targeting pomps and sea mullet with sand fleas last week and caught one mullet in three trips. We had a couple overcast days with some rough surf from Danielle and I thought the sea mullet action would have been a little better. Maybe they didn't care for the fleas which is all I used. Creek fishing is good for slot drum using finger mullet on a rising tide. Most are coming from oyster bars right up against the bank and also around the mouth of feeder creeks. Been catching a few flounder, mostly short, using f/mullet also. Don't target the sharks but cut bait should produce plenty of action from them. Good luck!


----------



## miamimerida (Aug 30, 2010)

*Fished the Point this past Sat*

Used live minnows, squid, and shrimp from the surf. The pinfish were making quick work of the shrimp so I used mostly squid. Only caught on small pomp on squid, and a ray and small pup on the minnows. The drift was pretty bad, I had to put sputnicks out on both poles. I tried to cast a minnow on a carolina rig but it ended up on the beach in less than a min every time. 

Fished ocean crest pier the week before and caught a small red and mess of rays. we were using small pogies and cut pinfish. There was a guy fishing just before the T using small finger mullet on a trolley rig. He caught two gator trout and two nice nice spanish. I am thinking about trying out a popping cork with a pogie or mullet next time its calm. Anyone ever do this from a pier?


----------



## MasterBaiter1 (Jul 27, 2010)

that guy was me, lol we ended catching 6 Gator Trout and 2 Big spanish on Jaskson rigs. I had my wife, my Mom and Step Father and my Wifes Father down with us. they had 1 heck of a time.. This past Sunday i got a Nice Slot size Puppy ( 20in) and 2 trout and my wife caught 2 Flounder. we use mostly Jackson rigs.. you can go to www.captainhooksfishing.com and see the Pics


----------



## tmass1972 (Nov 19, 2009)

What is a trolley/jackson rig? Ive never heard of them.


----------



## markg (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies fellas, due to the undetermined weather I may have to change angles on it and fish sound side at the point depending on Earl, figure the water may be a bit rough, have to wait and see what happens. I would like to know what a trolley/Jackson rig is though!? 

Bob, are you 3300 east or west? We will be staying across from the LB Pier tear down, usually stay first row but this trip is on my cousin so I'll take the free accommodations to fish. Will go down Sat and leave wed due to work. If I see you I'll give you a a greet.

Anybody know where the public docks/accesses are on the sound side are? I was down there last fall and a guy told me there was one on the island that mostly only the locals knew about that produced most of the time. He also said there was a small pier to it.


----------



## markg (May 11, 2010)

also, I'm in VA so the may be a stupid question but are the finger mullet in the surf yet ready to be taken with a cast net?


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Jackson rig... I used something that I was told is a jackson rig. 

There may well be many ways to do this, but here's what I do.

It's a bit like pin rigging except you use one rod. 
Put a sinker on your line and cast it out as an anchor. You dont want it to dig in, since you will be reeling in this line when you have a fish on. Just enough to hold bottom.

Take a hook and put it on a leader... 18" or so, with a snap swivel at the end.
Bait up the hook with your live mullet (or whatever) and snap the snap swivel over your line and let it slide down to the water.

The bait is free to swim, and move up and down through the water column as well.

Hard to set a hook with loose bait so you pretty much have to count on the fish hooking itself.

I'd love to hear if there are other ways.


----------



## markg (May 11, 2010)

Hamlet.
Can this work from the surf also or is this a pier specific rig?


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

West side for me! I'll be getting there Saturday also. Definitely say hello


----------



## markg (May 11, 2010)

will be staying at 2700 block west. closer to the point. you kayak fish only?I'll be the one beach bound surf fishing. If weather permits fishing in front of old LBP. Coming down lighter weight than usual packing less stuff due to time frame.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

JAckson rig... I have only used it on piers.

I don't know how it would work in the surf... seems a normal carolina rig or fish finder might work way better. The problem in the surf is getting enough angle that the snap leader will slide down. It would stop at the first wave and wash back (I think).


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Jackson rig better know as a trolley rig never heard it called Jackson rig sounds like someone thought they came up something special


----------



## markg (May 11, 2010)

i have an idea about a J-rig but what if you took it and put a split shot 6-7 ft up preventing it from sliding up too far, would this work on a 12 ft rod or defeat the purpose?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

markg said:


> Hamlet.
> Can this work from the surf also or is this a pier specific rig?


They can be used in the surf but just don't work as well due to the wave actions carry the bait back to you.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Right about the trolley rig name
maybe jackson rig is something else... as I said, I have used this rig a lot and on one trip someone on the pier called it a jackson rig

here are some figures I found










pacific trolley


----------



## markg (May 11, 2010)

thanks for the diagrams Hamlet, the trol/jak rig is new to me so I figured I'll try it this week, if I can work it from surf and IF I can fish the surf weather permitting but it may work good sound side too. I have fish finder rigs but haven't had much luck. Similar to, but not the same. Just wanna catch some fish this week. Freshwater here is at a stand still. Beach fishing is the best anyway!


----------



## markg (May 11, 2010)

Miamimeridia..don't know if I speeled right!?
Do you know if finger mullet are in the surf or sound at OKI, you are kinda local so I was wondering if you could tell me if I need to stop at the bait shop on the way in?


----------



## miamimerida (Aug 30, 2010)

*Finger mullet*

They are all over, beach and sound. Have seen a lot netted a the municipal pier in Southport as well. Your best bet may be the sound side of the point. The peanut pogies are also thick on the beach. If not, there is always pinfish, #@$%^& everywhere, but they make a decent live bait. Good luck.


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

markg said:


> will be staying at 2700 block west. closer to the point. you kayak fish only?I'll be the one beach bound surf fishing. If weather permits fishing in front of old LBP. Coming down lighter weight than usual packing less stuff due to time frame.


I WAS planning on doing some early morning trolling up and down the beach maybe a hundred yards out with some mullet or even a small blue on the heavy rod from the yak. The paddle out might be interesting in the possible surf stirred up from this storm. I will be wearing my pfd for sure!! I'm sure my gf will be taking pics of me being rolled in the surf. Stay tuned for comic relief. opcorn:


----------



## markg (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Ya'll for all the info. I will use it as wisely as the beer will let me. Bob, I'll try to catch you and give a greet. Maybe my GF and I could hook up one morning and I could coax you into paddling out a big live bait for me.LOL I'll check back in the morrow but trying to pack and such. Thanks again to everyone and to all a good luck!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

A Jackson rig is a completely different set-up than a trolley rig. By definition, a trolley rig requires two poles.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

The pics I posted came from a google of "trolley rig"
They show one line.

Other people call the two-line pin rig used for kings a trolley rig (although I hear "pin rig" more often).

So as for most things I have come across in life, different people mean different things by similar terms.

This is why I posted the pics... to make clear which rig I was talking about.
The "official name" is not as important to me as getting across how to make one.


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

markg said:


> Thanks Ya'll for all the info. I will use it as wisely as the beer will let me. Bob, I'll try to catch you and give a greet. Maybe my GF and I could hook up one morning and I could coax you into paddling out a big live bait for me.LOL I'll check back in the morrow but trying to pack and such. Thanks again to everyone and to all a good luck!


Sure thing!:fishing:


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*I like it!*

Since I use 5-6 ft sand spikes and have an 11 ft light St Croix, I will give this a try in October.


----------



## markg (May 11, 2010)

Bob, just a quick note, will try and locate you, what is the name of your cottage. Think it would be cool to hang out and fish for a bit.
Mark


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

markg said:


> Bob, just a quick note, will try and locate you, what is the name of your cottage. Think it would be cool to hang out and fish for a bit.
> Mark


pm sent


----------



## MasterBaiter1 (Jul 27, 2010)

brandonmc said:


> A Jackson rig is a completely different set-up than a trolley rig. By definition, a trolley rig requires two poles.


i couldnt answer it better myself Brandon... you fishing this weekend??


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

I arrived 2 hours ago and the fact that I'm posting and not fishing should say something. The surf is fairly rough, occasional 5-6 footers and not very clear. Didn't try to get the yak in yet but I will soon. I saw no mullet in the surf but I was getting thrown around, might have missed a school. Hopefully it will calm down and I can write up a "I caught this" report shortly.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Good luck, I hope it clears up for you! I hope to make it down the weekend of the 16th.


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

Today was a whole new ball game. Mullet everywhere spanish and blues jumping. Cast netted mullet this morning caught some nice blues 16-18inch range. Used half of one tonight on the toothy critter pole. Landed a 52" lemon shark. Strange thing was it really didn't fight that hard. Just took an angle straight to the beach. Was a great day. :fishing:


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Any pics of the lemon?


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

Not this time but I'll try to get something bigger today and bring the camera.


----------



## bad luck (Jul 6, 2010)

So any of you guys going to be down there later this week? I'm heading down in a couple of days and spending about 10 days there.....and REALLY looking forward to that action on the surf!!!!

I will be fishing every day on the surf, around the 58 block


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm leaving Saturday morning If your here before then, look for me arount the 36th st access west beach. White pirelli ez up green prowler 13 yak. 
Had 3 undersized flounder this morning, there are tons of mullet and pins for bait, Blues running up and down the beach eating anything you throw at em and spanish jumping everywhere. Water cleared up today was very clear tried throwing some fresh shrimp for pomps but only caught those 3 small flounder and lots of pins. Lots of action. Going sharking tonight.


----------

